
Suicide awareness materials: do they help people with suicidal ideation? - DanBC
https://www.nationalelfservice.net/mental-health/suicide/suicide-awareness-materials/
======
DanBC
The Werther Effect is reasonably well known on HN. This article talks about
the Papageno effect -- a portrayal of alternatives to suicide may reduce
deaths by suicide.

